# Red Wants To Breed



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

So I have a 220gal with 11 reds varying from 4-6 inches. I have raised all the reds together since they were about 1-2 inches. I now have one of the smaller ones that has become extremely territorial and gotten very dark. This is clearly a sign of breeding but where's his mate? He wont let any of the other reds come near or he chases them off. If one refuses to leave an all out fight breaks out. Is there anything I should do or do I just sit back and be patient? Thanks!


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

with a 220 Gallon fish tank...it is fair to say that you have the luxury of sitting back and being patient...also male red bellies will do this to show his dominance and strength...and this will bring a female to breeding state, and once that happens he will let her in to breed -- very natural


----------



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

Sanchezi said:


> with a 220 Gallon fish tank...it is fair to say that you have the luxury of sitting back and being patient...also male red bellies will do this to show his dominance and strength...and this will bring a female to breeding state, and once that happens he will let her in to breed -- very natural


Thanks for the input! If I do get a pair can I let them breed with the others in the tank? Or should I be removing the other piranhas? If I do remove the other piranhas can I let the pair do all the work for the babies and just raise the babies in the same tank? Sorry a lot of questions.


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

It is your tank and fish..so in actuality you can do what you want...But if it were me i would leave them to breed naturally with the other piranhas left in the tank...nothing is more stressful to a fish then being chased and removed from their homes...i would let the potential breeding pair protect the eggs/fry naturally...and when they are a bit bigger you can move some of the babies to a 20 gallon and try to raise them until they get to about an inch and then you can try to sell or keep....but as you know young piranha need a lot of growing space..so it is best to sell.


----------



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

Sanchezi said:


> It is your tank and fish..so in actuality you can do what you want...But if it were me i would leave them to breed naturally with the other piranhas left in the tank...nothing is more stressful to a fish then being chased and removed from their homes...i would let the potential breeding pair protect the eggs/fry naturally...and when they are a bit bigger you can move some of the babies to a 20 gallon and try to raise them until they get to about an inch and then you can try to sell or keep....but as you know young piranha need a lot of growing space..so it is best to sell.


Great! That's what I was hoping to hear. That is much less work for me.


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

Did your reds ever breed?


----------



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

Sanchezi said:


> Did your reds ever breed?


Not yet. I have three of them that are a little darker than the rest now and are very territorial. However no breeding. If I was to guess I would say the three darker ones are all males simply due to the fact that they are pretty slender compared to some of the others that are very plump. Especially after eating.


----------

